# Backblaze B2 containers and GUI interface



## Terpentijn (Apr 7, 2021)

Any suggestions for a good GUI interface to the B2 containers on Backblaze? Most suggestions on the internet are for Mac, windows or Linux. I want the best one for FreeBSD  Thanks in advance!


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I'd also be interested in knowing the upload speeds attained for the customer(s) of this or another not-costly cloud container setup.


----------

